# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معلم فنی سرامیک

## Parniya

سرامیک  به معنی علم ساخت اجسامی است که از مواد معدنی غیرفلزی تشکیل می شود.  بررسی ساختمان و خواص اینگونه مواد نیز در قلمرو این علم قرارمی گیرد. هدف  از آموزش این مجموعه تربیت کاردانهایی است که تحت سرپرستی کارشناسان مربوطه  به اجراء برنامه تولید و کنترل خطوط تولید کارخانجات صنایع سرامیک  بپردازند.

 با  توجه به اولویتی که دولت برای توسعه و ایجاد واحدهای جدید تولید مواد  سرامیکی در مملکت قائل شده است در چند سال آینده خلاء محسوسی بین دانش فنی  کارشناسان تربیت شده در این موسسه و پیاده کردن عملی تجربیات آنها در  کارخانجات احساس خواهد شد. این دوره به منظور تربیت کاردانهایی برنامه ریزی  شده است که بتوانند خلاء فوق الذکر را پر کنند.
 دوره  متوسط آموزش این مجموعه با کارآموزی 2 سال است و برنامه درسی آن در 4 ترم  برنامه ریزی می شود و علاوه بر دروس نظری، آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی، طول هر  ترم 17 هفته آموزش کامل است. هر واحد درسی نظری 17 ساعت و عملی و  آزمایشگاهی 34 ساعت و کارگاهی 51 ساعت و کارآموزی حداقل 72 ساعت است  کارآموزیها در واحدهای ذیربط انجام می یابد.
 دروس  این مجموعه بنحوی تدوین گردیده است که دانشجویان را با ساختمان و خواص  مواد سرامیکی و تکنولوژی ساخت آنها در حدی که برای یک کاردان لازم است آشنا  می سازد و فارغ التحصیلان این مجموعه می توانند در صنایع سرامیک در  قسمتهای زیر به فعالیت بپردازند.
 • آماده سازی و تهیه مخلوط های مناسب از مواد اولیه
 • شکل دادن

 • پختن

 • لعاب سازی
 • آزمایشگاهها
 • سایر قسمتهای خطوط تولید کارخانجات سرامیک
منبع :گزینه 2

----------

